# SWR February 2014



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep I'll be up there


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd like to say yes but have issues committing that far ahead.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Giving this a Nudge


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll be up there early January then mid feb. hope it's not as wet as last years trip. Will be good to meet a few guys n see some good rigs


----------



## Buck (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to keep an eye on this thread but I can't commit that far in advance.


----------



## wobbly (Jun 13, 2007)

Gee, its tempting.

Brian


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I reckon if you want good weather, you need to start raising money to pay me not to come.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Do it crak. You know you want to
> ...


Hey Pauly, we could share petrol, and a tent. My farts don't smell. :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I might possibly ??? Will get an idea closer in to the date...


----------



## CanuckChubbs (May 2, 2010)

Is anyone still contemplating on heading up from Sydney? I am looking at leaving Friday 21 and come back Monday 24. As for accommodation, anyone keen to share a room? I saw Costa Rica Hotel for 90 per night...we can cuddle up 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Does this place get booked out if your camping in a tent ?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

So the dates this year are 17th-23rd Feb? slightly earlier than I had hoped for and will miss the final weekend, and the first weekend clashes with the Triathlon.

What dates are people going to this? I would prefer the following week myself but may have to go out on my own I guess.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Ahh, I forgot about KDFU (they probably wont like me saying that though). AKFF was always "my crew" but havent been out fishing in a VERY long time myself.

I will book a site from 24th February until 2nd March, will be staying on unpowered sites but may want to charge my Deep Cycle on someones power to save running my GenSet there and making too much noise.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

yankatthebay said:


> Ahh, I forgot about KDFU (they probably wont like me saying that though). AKFF was always "my crew" but havent been out fishing in a VERY long time myself.
> 
> I will book a site from 24th February until 2nd March, will be staying on unpowered sites but may want to charge my Deep Cycle on someones power to save running my GenSet there and making too much noise.


There is always the bathrooms for a bit of charging too.


----------



## Oldandslow (Jan 8, 2012)

February is a great time of year up here, should be plenty of fish and nice weather with any luck.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

What's the chance of a Mangrove Jack up there at that time of year?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Have heard of them in Coffs, so it might not be out of the question


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Not seen any Hoo here yet but they are out wider. Saw Mahi today, got a small one. Best black so far at est 80k. Dropped 2 others. Saw 6 more hooked. Have seen Mangrove Jacks come in from near the wall both speared and on line..big copper coloured fish with teeth. Don't think that they are a viable target but could ask my contacts if you really want to know.

Grant


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

hmm, so to save me reading the entire thread, can someone confirm the dates? I can only get a weekend in maybe as too many trips to pommy land have eaten my AL


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

Any body interested in a pre fish next week, I have a Thursday, Friday off was thinking of hearing up, conditions, tides look good.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Catching bait is much easier with a bit of flesh on a hook


Im a pussy and dont know SWR but preferrably not your own flesh yet anything in a pinch though.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

I think i'm in wed-sun. Will have no idea what i'm doing but will hopefully learn something while in location. Will trade bacon for tips.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Get up real early to get bait, once the sun is up you can still get bait (livies) but it gets busier & busier.

Look after ya slimies, yakka's are much hardier but not as good as a slimey as bait.

Be prepared for a long day on the water, cold water & easy food. I was hooked up for 2 hours.

Have a wire rig handy, in the past I have lost livies without a sound, gooone?

Be prepared for a shark sighting, I just tell myself it's a dolphin, who doesn't breathe.

This place is heavily fished, the best presented bait, on the lightest gear, should get results, just like the poo eaters.

Lots of boats, dive boats, trawlers, usually they are good but the trailer boats tend to move around alot, fast.

http://reports.fishingmonthly.com.au/ph ... =36&t=6500

These are marks from last year,

Bait Bouy S 30.52.650 E 153.03.180
Bait Reef (11 Fathom) S 30.52.456 E153.04.391
Gaol Peak S30.51.790 E 153.04.720
another bait mark S30.52.415 E 153.04.710
Apart from that there will be plenty of boats about, they tend to group up and give away spots lol


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks Danny good tips there. Also might add that there usually is a strong current running north to south so watch your drift when the wind is from the north and DONT Go past the bins!!!


----------



## Dkay (Dec 20, 2010)

Salti,

try this link should get you a map of the park.

http://www.nationalparks.nsw.gov.au/~/m ... d-map.ashx

I'm booked in on 33p.

Dick.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have just come home after 2 weeks. Bring wire trace.

grant


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

11 words cause insomnnia and frothong at the mouth.^


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

More Marlin-enough reports on them already.
Spaniards.
Spotties
?Wahoo--200m surface runs then cut offs.
Mahi mahi.
Bronze Whalers-2 that jumped
Hammerheads
Tigers.
Striped and Mac Tuna.
Cobia.

?enough....

Must have warm water for this to happen.
I will be there whenever the water looks good, wind is down and wife agreeable.

Grant


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

For those that aren't aware there is a sailing regatta on the 1st and 2nd being held out of Trial Bay so may be a busy weekend on the water, and around the ramp.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

The trailer sailors usually launch off the beach down in the corner where the creek mouth is.
They only sail in the bay, it's usually the cars & trailers parked in the campsite giving grief.


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok, should be no issue than, thought it might be a bit congested coming back in, but not the case if their launching further down. Thanks


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

The weather up north is looking like more of an issue. Please, not floods again.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Stuff I don't have which I think I might need. Can't be arsed stressing about it and not going to let it stop me coming. Figure this year is learning experience. Let me know what I should be be prioritising.

1. Live bait tank (or similar)
2. Decent GPS. Have GPS in Lowrance VHF but it is difficult to use.
3. EPIRB/PLB or flares - are we fishing offshore far enough for these to become mandatory (or strongly advisable)
4. Gaff
5. Heavy tackle - have ordered a bit of gear from Mo's based on some of Grant's recommended rigs but as usual they had heaps of holes in stock.
6. 12 V charging option for VHF and shark shield
7. Mad skillz

Thanks in advance. Have got un-powered site 19 down by ramp. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Jon. Might take you up on the bait tube.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Arriving 17th.
Staying near by with a freezer and a dryer, still scared from putting on cold wet gear every day last year.


----------



## ako (Nov 24, 2011)

Weather looks like being ok Tuesday, think I might be have to be sick and shoot up for the day. Be interested what the water is like if any heads out before then.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Better get that hole in you yak looked at before you go Jon.


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Updates please! Fish? Weather?

Just got to offload kids in morning and finishing packing car and I'm on the road. Was seriously considering shifting leave and bookings back a week due to the ordinary weather forecast but decided to crack on regardless.


----------

